# Don't buy shrimp without your glasses!



## AverageWhiteBloke

Just wondering if anyone can help me out with this. Was in Pets at Home at weekend and bought four "freshwater shrimp" To help clear up some hair algae. Didn't have my glasses so asked if they were Amano shrimp and the assistant said they were Yamamoto. My understanding being they are one and the same. 
Anyway they got bagged up without me taking too much notice and when I got home realised there were two types. Too late to go back to shop and technically they weren't advertised as Amano.  Can someone with more knowledge check them out please?
Firstly I have three of these.






And one of these.





The first look like Amano to me, the second looks like one out of this post https://www.ukaps.org/forum/index.php?threads/48904/

Just checking if the second is going to cause me problems? I have ember tetra and RCS in the tank and I'm trying to build up a colony so if this guy is going to start snatching babies or even worse adults he needs to go. 

I have a friend who will take it who has some bigger community fish so no drama. If he's no problem I'll just leave it. Main goal is to combat some kind of filamentous algae without using LC. From what I understand the second shrimp doesn't bother algae much more food scraps. 

Cheers


----------



## kadoxu

Yeah... you probably got a mix of Amanos and Ghost Shrimps...


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

What about the second? Any idea what it is. Going off the post I linked it could be a bit naughty.


----------



## mort

The second looks what is commonly sold as a feeder species in the marine and predator world, which is commonly called "river shrimp". If it is they should be like 10p and don't tend to last long at tropical temperatures as they are an native estuarine species. They tend to be fairly harmless with fish but do eat each other (likely only cleaning up dead bodies).


----------



## Zeus.

Second one looks like ghost scrimp to me too.
LFS was selling ghost scrimp at 3 for £5.  But they was Amanos. Quickly netted most of their stock. 



Sent from Mountolympus via neural interface


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

Thanks, as long as I know it isn't going to be pouncing on any other inhabitants that's OK. It does have a very tasty looking pair of claws and it is quite fast at grabbing. Seems to be a lot more active than the others. They are only just starting to appear since yesterday while this things is bombing up and down the front glass.


----------



## mort

If it does get naughty you can borrow my marine betta.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

My nets bigger than your marine betta


----------



## dw1305

Hi all, 





AverageWhiteBloke said:


> What about the second? Any idea what it is. Going off the post I linked it could be a bit naughty.


It is a _Macrobrachium_,  presumably_ M. lanchesteri.
_
cheers Darrel


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

Are these known to attack other species or they just get bad press for been seen munching on weak or already dead things?


----------



## limz_777

given the chance they will , i remember i had a tank of ghost shrimps , whenever i put mine hand in , they start attacking mine hands , ant bites thou


----------



## three-fingers

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> Are these known to attack other species or they just get bad press for been seen munching on weak or already dead things?


Yes, that_ M.lanchesteri _from Pets@Home will eat all of your ember tetras and many of your cherry shrimp over the next few months if not removed from the tank IMO. The Amano shrimp and any fish bigger than an adult neon be fine, your friends community tank would definitely be a better home for it than a Pets@Home tank.

Also they don't eat algae lol.


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke

Already gone. wasn't taking any chances. It now resides at my friends with bigger fish that can give as good as they get but not big enough to fancy it for lunch.


----------

